# Valley of the Sun



## Crazyarachnoguy (Jul 29, 2022)

Hello everyone, just wanted to see if anyone else was in or around the Phoenix area, and if so have you even been tarantula searching? Where have you had the best luck?

I feel like this will be brought up so I will crush it right away, no I’m not making these wild tarantulas my pet, they stay in the wild. Purely for fun.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2022)

Peeps have done this

Reactions: Like 1


----------

